# Composer of Kanye?



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Who said it, Kanye West or a famous composer?

http://www.classicfm.com/discover/music/composer-or-kanye/

I got 17 out of 20. I guess that's respectable.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2015)

I got 17 too. Kanye is one of my favorite comedians. I also saw one once that was essentially "Did Kanye say it or was it completely made up?"

"My greatest pain in life is never being able to see myself perform live" - That one tears me up every time.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

I got 15 out of 20.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

14 out of 20. I am lousy.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

I got 12!
I fell for the "if it's pretentious and/or nonsense, it must be Kanye" trap.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

The great thing about aging and not having a TV plugged in is I can remain blissfully ignorant about who Kanye is.


----------



## Piwikiwi (Apr 1, 2011)

Weston said:


> The great thing about aging and not having a TV plugged in is I can remain blissfully ignorant about who Kanye is.


His ego is worse than his music.


----------



## Perotin (May 29, 2012)

I got 10 out of 20, which is exactly right according to the theory of probability. I also didn't know who Kanye was, up until now, and I'm not even that old!


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

13/20. Of course I only know Kanye from this:


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

16/20. I thought I'd do better somehow.


----------



## DiesIraeCX (Jul 21, 2014)

Nereffid said:


> I got 12!
> I fell for the "if it's pretentious and/or nonsense, it must be Kanye" trap.


Haha, same here!


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2015)

Weston said:


> The great thing about aging and not having a TV plugged in is I can remain blissfully ignorant about who Kanye is.


This must also be one of the only websites you visit? One can scarcely use google without winding up with a tempting "KANYE SAID WHAT?!" link on some remote sidebar.

Although most of us would ultimately like to punch him in the face, I think he's positively hilarious.

"As a man, I am flawed. But my art is perfect." - Another Favorite Kanye Gem Of Mine


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Kanye West is one of the most pretentious rappers alive. I dislike him but his production can be good.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Kanye West serves as a measure of how degenerate and morally bankrupt our society and culture have become. His clueless fans enable him to fabricate and peddle his trash to the masses. Does anything constructive ever come out of this man's mouth? Consumerism and narcissism have become American hallmarks, and they are personified in this vapid human being. "Keeping it real!" — Yeah, real STUPID.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Morimur said:


> Kanye West serves as a measure of how degenerate and morally bankrupt our society and culture have become. His clueless audience enable him to fabricate and peddle his trash to the masses. Does anything constructive ever come out of this man's mouth? Consumerism and narcissism have become American hallmarks, and they are personified in this vapid human being. "Keeping it real!" - Yeah, real STUPID.


Not to mention his wife.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

If his art is that 'perfect' then I must be a real simpleton for being completely unable to discern anything distinguishable between his work and that by a gazillion other bling-and-shades wearing rap/r 'n' b merchants. Why do the likes of Rick Rubin fall over themselves to collaborate with him?

I can't even remember my score now!


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

I got 14 and most of that was by guessing
The force must be strong tonight in me


----------



## Piwikiwi (Apr 1, 2011)

elgars ghost said:


> If his art is that 'perfect' then I must be a real simpleton for being completely unable to discern anything distinguishable between his work and that by a gazillion other bling-and-shades wearing rap/r 'n' b merchants. Why do the likes of Rick Rubin fall over themselves to collaborate with him?
> 
> I can't even remember my score now!


Because he is genuinely good as opposed to a lot of other popular rappers.


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

Piwikiwi said:


> Because he is genuinely good as opposed to a lot of other popular rappers.


He was *very* good, up to and including _My Beautiful Dark Twisted Fantasy._

I think he's gone downhill since.


----------



## matsoljare (Jul 28, 2008)

I thought it was gonna be about comparing MUSIC.


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

13/20 - never heard of Kanye West (no idea he existed until I heard he'd performed a song that wasn't broadcast at some pop awards ceremony yesterday) ... at least I now know who to avoid


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

^^Just another multi-millionaire pop star.


----------



## Centropolis (Jul 8, 2013)

It's weird how Paul McCartney is now associated with Kanye with the new song.


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

hpowders said:


> ^^Just another multi-millionaire pop star.


aye - no doubt he's gutted that some middle-aged white guy in a small town in someplace called England has never heard of him :lol:


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Kanye West's personality is awful but he is a visionary of sorts.






Gotta recognize where you gotta ya know?


----------

